# Ink not staying on



## tman18 (May 22, 2017)

Hey everyone,


As you can probably gather, I’m new here but it seems like this place has a lot of experts. Anyways, I purchased some t-shirts that are the following material: preshrunk 50% polyester/25% cotton/25% rayon jersey.


I used the Speedball Waterbased non-toxic non- flammable white ink on them and only about 75% of the ink stays on the shirt.. I did a heat treatment and I still got the same result..


Here is the ink that I used:
https://www.amazon.com/Speedball-Pr...510544874&sr=8-1&keywords=speedball+white+ink


The Shirt:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013Q4A9VG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I’m guessing that I need an Acrylic or some other type of ink instead? What Ink would be best for that blend of shirt? I would really like to make a bunch for my family and friends. Any help on this is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

How did you heat cure it? For what time and temp?

Too little and the ink won't stay on. Too much and you'll get sublimation (the dyes in the poly part of the shirt discoloring the ink).


----------



## tman18 (May 22, 2017)

Thanks for the reply! I have tried different methods but normally I let out to dry for a few hours then heat treated with parchment paper with a heating iron. I’ve also used a heat gun. I tried the same waterbased ink and heat methods on some other shirts and it worked great! 
Looks like one is 100% polyester and the other is 100% cotton..


----------



## mikekaly (Nov 2, 2017)

Try Gamut Plus line of inks - multipurpose ink that works as well on polyester as it does on cotton and cotton blends.


----------



## tman18 (May 22, 2017)

Thanks for the tip, is there a certain ink that stays on rayon jersey the best?


----------



## JohnKlok (Nov 10, 2017)

See what I would ask is your ink should be proper , if its less then required then it would sound dull and if it too more then it would get shrink off. So you just need to maintain proper amount if it in each and every slot of your bulk shirts.


----------

